# Logitech Harmony 520 vs. 720



## bRap88 (Apr 6, 2010)

ok so i got a Sears store around the corner from my work closing, and there electronics are 40% percent off. im going tomorrow to buy one of these remotes. i have read many reviews on bolth. just wondering if anyone owns either of these. is there any big differance between the two. i trying not to let the color display on the 720suck me in. the 720 is 40 bucks more then the 520. is there is any reason to buy the 520 over the 720. all sales are final so i want to make sure i make the right choice.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have the 520 and I love it!!! It controls everything except the PS3. 

Matt


----------



## Deezer (Sep 3, 2008)

Doesn't Logitech make an adapter that you have to buy with any of their remotes to control the PS3? I acualy had the 720 for a very breif time(bought it of ebay and one of the device bottons didn't work) so I sent it back for a refund last week.I was in the same boat,but decided on the 720 cause I liked the lcd screen,it was just better for me to see the device picture than to read it.I don't know if I would get another one only because I didn't like the way the remote felt in my hand,I guess I prefer my dish network remote as far as feel.So if they have one out of the box,I would hold it and get a feel for it to see if you like it or not before buying.
Just my two cents:R
here is a link to the PS3 adapter http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Harmony-Adapter-Playstation-3/dp/B00267S7XW


----------



## bRap88 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I ended up getting the 720. I did let the LCD color screen sucker me in. but so for so good. I have no complaints about it at all. Unfortunately I don’t have a ps3, but it works with my Xbox 360 great. The setup was easy and quick and I can’t find anything it does not work. I was even able to use 880 channel logos for the fav. channels. Thank you guys for your advice. :T


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Another satisfied customer. Congrats. And yes, if you ever get a PS3, logitech makes an adapter so you can control it. 
Matteo


----------

